
Show HN: DivvyDroid – Qt/C++ application for remote controlling Android device - app4soft
https://github.com/maxrd2/DivvyDroid
======
app4soft
_DivvyDroid 1.0_ released an now available as _AppImage_ package for Linux.[0]

[0]
[https://github.com/maxrd2/DivvyDroid/releases/tag/v1.0](https://github.com/maxrd2/DivvyDroid/releases/tag/v1.0)

